# Three Weeks To Re-home!



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I would have posted this in the Adoption Center forum but it is no a rat.

I have a little mouse a friend of mine asked me to "hold" for her. That was six months ago. She saved the mouse from being eaten by a snake on Mother's Day, but not too long after she got a boyfriend that couldn't stand it, so she asked me to hold it while she tried to convince him. Five Months later they break up. A month after that she still doesn't want this mouse back.

I cannot keep this mouse, it has already been way to long. My family has given me a deadline of 3-weeks to re-home this mouse or I loose my rats. I don't know what I will do with it if I cannot find it a home, because the only person I have found that will take it is interested in breeding (for pets, but still breeding) and I think the mouse is a girl so I don't want to do that to her.

Here are some pictures:
















































I put the matchbox for a size comparison... I have small hands.

She's a good little mouse. Her favorite activity is nesting. Give her a giant paper towel and she will rip it into small pieces. She likes to be cuddles close will take food from your hand. She isn't fond of traveling but she really needs a home. I CANNOT keep her any longer but I WILL drive her to just about anywhere in Florida in order to make sure she finds a good home. She is a funny little thing, when spooked she likes to squeak but she is very tame. At this moment she is nesting with a fast food napkin.

If you have any questions at all feel free to ask! I am not charging any kind of fee, I ask that she does not become snake food, but if I cannot find her a home or at the very least someone else who is able to spend more time re-homing her that may be her fate.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Dumped her pet for a boyfriend. That's mature. smh.

I really hope you're able to find this little girl a home. Try posting this on Goosemoose.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel really bad for this girl (Yes from those pictures she looks like a girl)

Mice don't live long, maybe one year or so, not much more. She's already 6 months, she was most likely gotten at 1 to 3 months depending on what she was bought as (depends on the snake). so your looking at a 7 to 10 month old mouse. She does look a bit old in some of the pictures.

Maybe explain to your family about this? it just seems really cruel to re-home an animal when they are most likely at the end of their life. 

Plus they can be great "ornaminte" animals. I know, it sounds weird, but you can design the tank to look really cool, like a living room piece, people do it with Fish, why not with a mouse tank? plus it would be fun for her.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I was surprised to hear she took the thing home to begin with.I would just keep it the rest of it's life but I can't put it's cage out anywhere and I feel bad letting it live the rest of its life in its halfway point.Thank you for the assurance it is a girl. The grey in its coat is natural. She has always need kind of brindle in color. Her coat varies from dark brown to light greys.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's her color that shows her age so much as her face and the texture of her coat.

If you've kept her for 6 months, I don't understand what the big deal is now. Was the girl paying for food before or something? I mean... mice don't do much. They nibble a little, they nest, they live in tanks and it takes about 15 minutes to clean their tank. How is it that after 6 months your parents have changed their minds? o.o


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Try Craigslist? I'd take her , but I'm in Detroit lol... I hope you find her a home ! She's only gunna be around for a couple more months....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh dear.....and here I was being good resisting mousey temptation.....I am not sure at all if I could take her, but I will think about it.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm sorry your family is making you get rid of her after all this time. Maybe explain to them that she is at the end of her life and you aren't going to find anyone willing to take a pet that will likely die within the next three months or so? Do you pay for the food and supplies? Soley responsible for the care? Did they give a reason why you needed to get rid of her now?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

My family is throwing a fit and a half. She was really little when my friend got her. Right now she lives in my closet because my family doesn't even want to see her. I want a better life for this mouse, and she is health and active. Mice live 1.5-2 years according to about.com, I would rather her spend that time in a loving home where she can get the attention she deserves.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

How far are you willing to travel? How many hours I mean. 
I /may/ be able to help you.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Preferably, no more then 2-3 hours in any direction. I could drive further, and I would, but 2-3 hours out makes a 4-6 hour round trip. Would that be far enough?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well time is getting close.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If you could mail mice, id totally keep her... I'm sad for you!  I'm assuming you posted in Craigslist ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

